# Thinking of purchasing. Thoughts?



## Yellowstone2 (Jun 26, 2015)

6 year old 14h Welsh/Thoroughbred mare. I would like to use her for lower level eventing. What are your thoughts on her?
Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yummy!


cant' see her hind so well, but what a great shoulder!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I bet she's a nice mover too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Not the best photo to judge from, but from what I do see, I love her!


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

It's got a welsh neck!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

She sure is cute, but she looks kind of unbalanced and front heavy to me.


----------



## RemiandRio (Jul 16, 2015)

I think her topline looks long compare to her bottomline, (long back = weak back) check out this publication - it is the bible for me when it comes to horse conformation correctness, not a uga fan but ill suck it up 
Evaluating Horse Conformation | Publications | UGA Extension


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice!! As far as eventing though not sure, not your typical build.

Lower levels? Probably but I find that comes down more to temperament.


----------

